# IM Competition Update and Important Info.



## J'Bo (Dec 28, 2003)

Just to remind everyone your half way pics (all four sides) MUST be submitted (with date in pic) by January 11th at midnight.

Please post in your journals and then create a link to the pics in the "IM Competition...let the games begin" thread. 

I have had a couple of requests that other members want to join in on the fun...well we have decided that they can however they must post there pics (date in hand and all four sides) by January 11th. They will have a disadvantage because they will only have until May to make some great changes however i feel this is the only way to keep the comp. fair. If anyone has a problem with letting new people join in please PM me and we will chat. 

So once again keep on groovin and get those pics up 

Jenny


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Dont forget, if you want my help to cut your pics together (like the one in my gallery) for comparison purposes please email your update pics to me @ peteandtrace@tudogs.net.au


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

J'BO too late for complaints.  I've already given the OK to people to join in the compitition.  I want to remind EVERYONE this isn't about a trophy or a prize.  It's moreso a motivational assitance tool for ANYONE and EVERYONE.  The new people, I agree have less time but in my opinion a bigger motivational tool.. they have to do their best in less time then the rest of us.  That for me accomplishes what I wanted from this contest in the 1st place.  Motivated people!!  So I don't care when people enter as long as J'Bo stated,,, 
1. POST "CURRENT" PICTURES WITH THE DATE OF THE PIC IN THEIR HAND OR TAPED TO YOUR SHORTS, FRONT PIC, SIDE PIC AND REAR PIC AND BE SURE TO LOOK YOUR WORST.  (THE worst you make yourself look now the better you can make yourself look in June).
2. POST YOUR CURRENT STATS (measurements)
Peace and good luck to any and all new comers.
Fire


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> J'BO too late for complaints.  I've already given the OK to people to join in the compitition.  I want to remind EVERYONE this isn't about a trophy or a prize.  It's moreso a motivational assitance tool for ANYONE and EVERYONE.  The new people, I agree have less time but in my opinion a bigger motivational tool.. they have to do their best in less time then the rest of us.  That for me accomplishes what I wanted from this contest in the 1st place.  Motivated people!!  So I don't care when people enter as long as J'Bo stated,,,
> 1. POST "CURRENT" PICTURES WITH THE DATE OF THE PIC IN THEIR HAND OR TAPED TO YOUR SHORTS, FRONT PIC, SIDE PIC AND REAR PIC AND BE SURE TO LOOK YOUR WORST.  (THE worst you make yourself look now the better you can make yourself look in June).
> 2. POST YOUR CURRENT STATS (measurements)
> ...


*END OF APRIL NOT JUNE *


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

I think we need to take a vote on that ending date. Personnally I'd rather it be at least May 1st.  April is too soon for completed cutting phase for some competitors that actually compete in shows which most start in June.    I say change final date to May  WHO is with me.. yeaaaaaaay


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a comp at the end of May i'm thinking of doin but damn thats a long cut.....


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

See? There ya go so you also agree the date should be changed.  I know I didn't pick April, I don't know where that came from.  Everyone knows most comps don't start until late may early June at least in this part of the Country and now I see yours too.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

No, i dont agree that the date should be changed 
Most Oz comps are Sept onwards, they have a few early in the year but i gotta travel down to Sydney. I was thinking of being lean by the start of April and if i like the way i look then in May i will compete


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

You look great Ris! Let's change the date


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

No the date will not be changed i believe that the end date was May sometime though. I will go back and check.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

as for late entries fire i agree with you and i dont.
see some people are motivated by the fact of winning.
not everyone has the same motivation or reason for doing this. 
personally when there are rules made and deadlines set i dont think that they should bend. but then again thats just me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Personally guys, I want to win. That is motivation for me to achieve my goals, I'm a competitive person. But I also have no problem with anybody joining late. The more the merrier! And hopefully the more we will have for the next contest (wink, wink)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> as for late entries fire i agree with you and i dont.
> see some people are motivated by the fact of winning.
> not everyone has the same motivation or reason for doing this.
> personally when there are rules made and deadlines set i dont think that they should bend. but then again thats just me


 Thats exactly how i feel 
 I knew there was something i liked about you Jen


----------

